# McIntosh County



## Cutbait Robin (Sep 17, 2004)

Well, I've been unsuccessfully attempting to arrow a deer on the Harris Neck NWR bowhunt... today's the last chance...

Anyhow...

Water oaks are bearing fairly good. They're just beginning to drop some green acorns, with a better crop to come later. Most red oaks I've seen are loaded, but aren't dropping yet. Live oaks are sporadic. Some have acorns, some don't, some are dropping.

Soft mast... I've witnessed deer browsing on wait-a-minute vine new growth, and new growth on wax myrtle from the stand. I've found where they have been browsing low hanging acorns.

Deer I've seen are looking sleek and well fed. Now I just need one little one for some backstraps...

Robin


----------



## Cutbait Robin (Oct 18, 2004)

*McIntosh County Rut...*

Traditionally starts today, according to past research I've read from DNR studies on Sapelo Island.

If you're down this way and in the deer-woods, well, that's up to you and the deer...

Robin

(I hate this keyboard... seems I never strike the keys hard enough and always have to edit everything I type...)


----------



## Echo (Oct 18, 2004)

Yep,it's time to go along the coast!Ft. Stewart bioligists have backdated fetuses to show the rut peaks there during the second and third weeks of October.If I had to pick 1 day to hunt Ft. Stewart each season it would be October 23rd,but any day during the next week or so should be prime for buck activity. 

Echo


----------



## gsubo (Oct 18, 2004)

Oh yea, Ft stewart is kickin right now. Hunted this afternoon in a bow area and had a buck runa doe out of a thick swamp. She cut off up the swamp and he came out grunting up a storm. I figured no way hed come in to me because she ran away from me when she was about 30 yards out and he must have lost her because he came right to me and i stuck him. Thought he was an 8 but he was a 6 cuz he had no brow tines??? about 14 inches wide, pretty nice buck, he was still pretty young but dang better than what ive been seeing.  Cant wait til E and F areas open up so i can get i there with the rifle! I love ft stewart!


----------

